# My super easy, super cheap (less than $3) DIY Kindle Cover solution...



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

When not in hand my Kindle resides in my favorite old messenger bag, a space it shares with my wallet, netbook, digital camera, digital recorder, Ipod and, on any given day, a random truck or boat part in transit to or from said truck or boat. It's a simple fact of life that all things in my bag must all coexist and though there are separate compartments to prevent gadget scuffles, a bit of protection is good insurance. However, there were two things holding me back from buying one of those Kindle covers you see on Amazon: 1. I'm too cheap -- uhm, I mean frugal, and 2. It just wouldn't be me if I didn't somehow come up with my own jury-rigged version, one more specific to my own use.

I dislike anything that bulks up some nice slim gadget - with the collection I carry ever bit of bulk adds up. And more important, all those lovely fancy covers attach in a way that, by all appearances, look as though it would obstruct me from holding the Kindle in my left hand and pressing the left side 'next page' button while cooking or holding a cup of tea/eating chips/whatever with my right hand. I came up with a solution using a rugged plastic 2 pocket folder I bought in Staples and some Command strips. It's simple, easy, sturdy, cheap and removable, and the whole thing cost less than $3. I figured I'd share it with anyone who might be interested and I posted the absurdly simple steps and pictures on my blog for anyone who'd like to see.

http://cegrundler.wordpress.com/2010/08/20/diy-kindle-cover/


----------



## Cyndi (Aug 2, 2010)

Very Ingenious!  I'm paranoid, so I'll need some extra padding and maybe a stiff board to protect it, but I agree I will prefer holding it "nekkid" in my hand.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

I was considering some padding as well, and it wouldn't be hard to add. The nice thing is it's so simple and cheap, I won't mind changing or modifying it from time to time.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

That's really a cool idea.  My daughter has a bunch of those fancy plastic pocket folders I could try this with.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

With it being back-to-school season there's plenty of those plastic pocket folders in the stores right now. I was hoping for something a bit less flowery, but it was that or Hannah Montana.


----------



## hudson (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello Again!
    My Amazon packages arrived yesterday, my Kindle and my DH's birthday present of three paper books.  Now he likes to play with my Kindle, he thinks it's really neat.  Do I see another Kindle in the near future?  
    We had a terrible time trying to connect my Kindle to WiFi.  We had misplaced the passwords when we had some construction done here.  Finally, we found the correct "Magic Words" and in seconds we were up and running.  I call Amazon CS and they were great, very fast and helpful, I can't thank them enough. 
    Well, I made a cardboard cutout of my Kindle and played around laying it out on some fabrics to get an idea of which one I like best, I like them all.  That Kindle looks good in anything it wears, so I guess I'll be making more than one cover for it.  Well, when DH gets his I'll have a supply of covers.
    Thanks again, back to the sewing....or I should say glueing table...........hudson


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)




----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Simple, easy, cheap, looks good.  It a great solution
(I like the flowers)


----------



## RBrown (Sep 17, 2010)

I've been trying to figure out how to protect my Kindle 3 for awhile now without too much time and expense. 

Solution - 

A 6 x 9 bubble mailer - a manila envelope with thin bubble wrap incorporated into it. It fits perfectly, very protective and costs less than a dollar - got mine at Walmart.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

I've seen a number of people who like the bubble-wrap mailers as an effective, simple and inexpensive sleeve solution; it does the trick nicely and adds minimal weight.  Thanks for sharing!


----------

